# Anyone here draw portraits?



## vontetzianos (Apr 21, 2009)

Does anyone here have any success with portraits? If so post a few of them up here. Pencil, charcoal, digital, whatever.


Here are just a few of mine, each of which here was done when I was 11 years old. As you'd expect I got better with time. I even managed to sell a few, which brought me a bit of cash, so here are a small sample. The one of leo was done last year when I was 16.


----------



## silentrage (May 23, 2009)

Here are some of mine, I LOVE portraits!
Mostly because I kinda suck at drawing the body, lol.















These are in chronological order btw.
First one is pencil, others are done with the program Painter.


----------



## vontetzianos (May 23, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Here are some of mine, I LOVE portraits!
> Mostly because I kinda suck at drawing the body, lol.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Really cool stuff. I really liked the last one. I've always been interested in digital portraits. They have such a smooth quality about them that can be hard to achieve with graphite. I never had the motivation to get into it myself.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 2, 2009)

New stuff! One of them may be familiar to some of you. 

Gotta love digital, no erasing required.


----------



## Wi77iam (Jun 3, 2009)

pretty good work guys, I'm 16 too, and I took art as a subject for 2 years,  what a complete waste of time for me, I fucked up soo bad. but the teacher kept saying "William, you've got potential, you're just lazy" .. I tried and tried, but I just never drew anything worthy of showing to anyone


----------

